# Need help with n scale track



## Dcase (Nov 7, 2010)

I have n scale sch 80 track, what is the best way to join track with another piece? I did purchase some sch 80 joiners but still not working very good. 


Thanks


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

What do you mean by they are not working to good? Conductivity affecting the engine performance or do they just seem loose?
Next question how do you have them laid out/ laying on?


----------



## Dcase (Nov 7, 2010)

have them laying on cork. and they seem loose and not real smooth on top on rail.

Thanks


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

They should match up pretty good/ flush laying on cork. I'm wondering if you got a bad batch of rail connectors. Hopefully they are not used, they tend to loss their tightness even after one use. You can try and squishing the sides so it holds better on the rail. The top of the rails should match up if seated in the connectors good. 
Soldering would solve the problem and it is a good thing to do on a larger layout. Then again Atlas stuff is normally right on. Did you get Atlas code 80 connectors, another manufacture's like peco might cause this problem too.
We might need a picture for this one.


----------



## Dcase (Nov 7, 2010)

I purchased atlas connectors. I could solder them. I assume i would need to file a little bit then correct? It is going to be a large layout.

Thanks


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Filing would depend on your soldering skills. I just read a horror story about a guy who had a batch of around 30 bad turnouts that he bought new. If it seems real bad, it may is worth sending Atlas some pictures so they can look into their QC standards.


----------



## Dcase (Nov 7, 2010)

Its in a corner should I do anything different?

Thanks


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

Not sure if you got the problem corrected yet or not but I was wondering if all of the track is the same code.
If some is 80 and some is 55, 100, ect. then they will be different hights and not be smooth on top.
​


----------



## Dcase (Nov 7, 2010)

its the same code. I have to get another soldering iron my isnt working. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

soldering is the only way to go. Some guys solder a short jumper wire and don't solder the joint it'self. I just solder the joint personally.


----------

